# Treats for training - how do you handle them?



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I have a clunky fanny pack that I bought in Walmart that I wear when training Babykins and I really hate it. 

What do you use to hold your dog treats when training?


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I have a treat bag with a magnetic snap closure. It has a clip and a strap so you can hook it over a belt or top of your pants or wear it around your waist. Looks pretty daggy but it's good - I like the magnetic close over a drawstring because you can easily open it one handed but if you drop it it will usually close itself and not spill. 

It's easy to clean and also has a zip section for keys or money. 

I'm in Australia but I'm sure there are similar ones everywhere.
This is mine - www.ezydog.com.au/snakpak-treat-bag/


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

I bought one from a pet store... it was a waste of money...

bought this one to replace it:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000JCWAWA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1

from Amazon.

Love it. Has room for all that is needed, plus, ... 

The hinge stays open for easy access to food or toys.
The Belt is detachable and adjustable or you have the option to just clip it onto your belt or pocket.
Additional front pocket for storage of phone, ID, etc.
Key Ring to attach keys, your clicker or a whistle.
Water resistant lining


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Pockets. I try to remember to remove the bag when we finish, though, or Sophy has a lovely time climbing/jumping/dragging/digging/disembowelling and generally problem solving until she has eaten the last crumb!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

DIY store canvas nail apron. And pockets. Depending on how messy. I wear a fleece vest during cooler weather, and it always means that we're going to class!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

This is the fanny pack that I own........ https://www.walmart.com/ip/Outdoor-Products-Essential-Waist-Pack/177944566


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Muggles said:


> I have a treat bag with a magnetic snap closure. It has a clip and a strap so you can hook it over a belt or top of your pants or wear it around your waist. Looks pretty daggy but it's good - I like the magnetic close over a drawstring because you can easily open it one handed but if you drop it it will usually close itself and not spill.
> 
> It's easy to clean and also has a zip section for keys or money.
> 
> ...


Thanks Muggles - I like that it's easy to open because of the magnet and it looks like the top stays open so it's easy to dip your hand in to get the treats. I think this is what I'm looking for. I'm always getting my hand stuck in the one I currently have which is frustrating.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If I used a treat bag it would be one with a magnetic type closure. I do know people who use hardware aprons. At this point Lily doesn't get frequent treats so if she know there are treats in a bait bag or or such item she gets too obsessed with the treat rather than working. She gets her "pay" at the end of the work rather than frequently during the work if she is doing a good job. If I think I will need something for her I use something like my homemade turkey brownies that I can hold in my mouth. This way if she is thinking at all about the treat she is looking at my face while she is doing it.

For Javelin I also use either treats that I can hold in my mouth and deliver from my mouth or treats that I can keep in a pocket since I don't want him focusing on a bait bag, but instead to be paying attention to me.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I also use the treat bag myleen uses and it is fantastic! It fits an iPhone 6 Plus. I purchased extra key rings from joanns. Now, I attach everything to it i.e. Bags for poo, two clickers, whistle, and my keys. It looks a bit silly with all the stuff on it but it works. I use this when I go biking without the dog lol. Great for carrying my wallet and phone.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Myleen said:


> I bought one from a pet store... it was a waste of money...
> 
> bought this one to replace it:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000JCWAWA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1
> ...


Oh Myleen, this one looks nice too - and again easy to get your hand in for treats. AndI have Amazonprime so this one is easy to get.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

fjm said:


> Pockets. I try to remember to remove the bag when we finish, though, or Sophy has a lovely time climbing/jumping/dragging/digging/disembowelling and generally problem solving until she has eaten the last crumb!


I've been using pockets too - and I can't even count how many times I left the plastic baggie filled with kibble in the pocket and forgot about it. But pockets don't work for some of the training I'm doing which is why I'm looking for a bait bag.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

scooterscout99 said:


> DIY store canvas nail apron. And pockets. Depending on how messy. I wear a fleece vest during cooler weather, and it always means that we're going to class!


Interesting - I wouldn't have thought of using one of them. Haha, I know what you mean - these dogs are smart - they know when you gather up the training gear it means training class.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> If I used a treat bag it would be one with a magnetic type closure. I do know people who use hardware aprons. At this point Lily doesn't get frequent treats so if she know there are treats in a bait bag or or such item she gets too obsessed with the treat rather than working. She gets her "pay" at the end of the work rather than frequently during the work if she is doing a good job. If I think I will need something for her I use something like my homemade turkey brownies that I can hold in my mouth. This way if she is thinking at all about the treat she is looking at my face while she is doing it.
> 
> For Javelin I also use either treats that I can hold in my mouth and deliver from my mouth or treats that I can keep in a pocket since I don't want him focusing on a bait bag, but instead to be paying attention to me.


My current teacher also holds the food in her mouth and dispenses it and she is encouraging us to do so too. I tried it and I gag - her favorite food is a homemade mix of turkey/potato/carrot - human grade so theoretically something I could put in my mouth - but it's crumbly so unpleasant texture wise and falls apart in my mouth. I could put chicken in my mouth but she is so treat dependent that I would need a lot of chicken. I thought pockets would be a problem because she would smell the food. And with the bait bag I've been moving it around - sometimes behind my back or on the side away from where I need her working. I do understand not wanting a focus on the bait bag. I'm been working on having her look at my eyes/face and I haven't noticed much interest in the bait bag. I can drop it on the floor and she won't even bother to walk over and check it out. At home I often train with her food on a plate that I carry or I leave on the table.

I do see I have some thinking to do. Right now she is very treat driven - I feed tiny amounts, although new or excellent behavior can get extra treats. Can I keep it in pockets and use my mouth? Or bait bag? Or both. I realize at some point I have to wean her off so many treats. We did pass the previous exams without treats until the end - but it was hard work.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

snow0160 said:


> I also use the treat bag myleen uses and it is fantastic! It fits an iPhone 6 Plus. I purchased extra key rings from joanns. Now, I attach everything to it i.e. Bags for poo, two clickers, whistle, and my keys. It looks a bit silly with all the stuff on it but it works. I use this when I go biking without the dog lol. Great for carrying my wallet and phone.


Snow, that's good to know that it can fit my phone - it would be very handy as the one I currently use doesn't and is one more annoyance.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I tried to get my bf to use it but he actually prefers a tiny Rubbermaid container. He thinks he is too "cool" for a fanny pack LOL. The instructor for our class uses her pockets. Seems like a good way to go. The assistant instructor has a recycled gelato plastic container with a string around it and she wears it like a necklace. I thought this was creative hehe. I prefer my petsafe fanny pack. 
As to the treat in mouth thing. My service dog trainer told me AKC show dogs do this when they do conformation. It is a good way to teach your dog to focus. I don't know a whole lot about conformation and the show ring but when I taught my dog focus I just brought the treat to my face rather than put it in my mouth.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have vests with pockets that I got from a vendor at a couple of shows. They are reversible and have pockets on both sides and both left and right sides. I wear them often at matches and nearly always at trials. I choose which one to wear and which side faces out to give contrast between my arms and my body for the utility signals. Reserve treats are only on my right side, never close to the dog. If you look at post #165 in this thread http://www.poodleforum.com/24-performance-agility-obedience-hunting/117681-long-road-ud-17.html you will see one of those vests. The link should take you to the page that has that post.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

*What a good idea!*



lily cd re said:


> Reserve treats are only on my right side, never close to the dog. If you look at post #165 in this thread http://www.poodleforum.com/24-performance-agility-obedience-hunting/117681-long-road-ud-17.html you will see one of those vests. The link should take you to the page that has that post.



Excellent idea Lily. I'm going to take reserve treats next time.

ETA: I love the video. Utility is all about off leash distance training. Lucky and I are working on this outside of our Pet tricks class. We have not yet signed up for utility or versatility. I find it funny about the Halloween discussion in the background.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

snow0160 said:


> Excellent idea Lily. I'm going to take reserve treats next time.
> 
> ETA: I love the video. Utility is all about off leash distance training. Lucky and I are working on this outside of our Pet tricks class. We have not yet signed up for utility or versatility. I find it funny about the Halloween discussion in the background.


haha, I was wondering where that Halloween discussion was coming from too, especially since it's October.

Catherine, I've seen you wear that vest before - and now I understand there is considerable thought behind what you are wearing - contrast so the dog clearly sees your arm signals as well as places to hold treats with a designed special place for them.

I'm not a vest person - but I can see the utility and probably will buy one for training.

Since I'm new to dog training and I'm now on my third teacher/training facility and I've moved from the basic beginners where just getting the dog to sit any way you can was the goal to heading towards Rally where precision and control is important, I'm finding myself analyzing what I'm doing to optimize and to send clearer signals to my dog. So this is giving me additional info to factor in. Thanks


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

I bought this one from Amazon, and it's really good for class. I don't like it as much on walks in rough country because it can spill, even though it has a magnetic closure. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0170IQPF8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


So I use a cross-body bag most of the time. It holds just everything, lots of pockets and it doesn't spill or get in the way. The one I have, I bought on Amazon, and they don't seem to have it anymore. This one is similar, though.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B..._rd_wg=ePpAK&refRID=9S9N8P0SQE7SN0E5G1V8&th=1


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Pockets, or in a little container that I set on the counter. Or - if I am moving around and don't have pockets, I do use a little treat training pouch.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Clean Run has some great dog vests, jackets, etc., even though its basically an Agility site. I was looking at their ladies waterproof shoes......may give them a try for sloppy dog walks.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

liljaker said:


> Clean Run has some great dog vests, jackets, etc., even though its basically an Agility site. I was looking at their ladies waterproof shoes......may give them a try for sloppy dog walks.


Yes, Clean Run has great stuff. They always have a booth at the Springfield, MA Thanksgiving cluster. And I always leave $$ there.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

sidewinder said:


> I bought this one from Amazon, and it's really good for class. I don't like it as much on walks in rough country because it can spill, even though it has a magnetic closure.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0170IQPF8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


That's an interesting cross body. I wear cross body purses every day - and stick a bag of her treats in it for when we're out and about.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

liljaker said:


> Clean Run has some great dog vests, jackets, etc., even though its basically an Agility site. I was looking at their ladies waterproof shoes......may give them a try for sloppy dog walks.


 Thanks for the Clean Run - quite a few interesting things. I saw a training sweatsuit top that had pockets all over the place including the back for tucking all kinds of training tools.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am on my second Orvis fishing vest. I have pockets for treats, leash, flashlight, potty bags and more. It's washable cotton so lightweight in our heat.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mfmst I also have a fishing vest that I have primarily used for birding because of having so many pockets. I now use it for tracking work too.


----------

